# hid and projector



## randyserria25 (Aug 31, 2010)

i have a 2010 nissan sentra and dont really know a good web site to get hids and projector for my car i do know that i want the 10000k hids


----------



## randyserria25 (Aug 31, 2010)

and will a 05 sentra spec v intake fit on my 2010 sentra


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

randyserria25 said:


> and will a 05 sentra spec v intake fit on my 2010 sentra


no. different cars.


----------



## randyserria25 (Aug 31, 2010)

so does any know where to get a good set of HID projector housings, i know my buddy has a focus and he ordered a set of housings that were for halogen bulbs and hids did not work right in them...so he got a set made for HID and they are ten times better with a nice cut off...

sorry im sure this has been covered but i am no good with a computer and my friend said to look on the forums for info


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I haven't seen any HID projectors made specifically for the B16. There are some aftermarket halogen projectors on Ebay which people have put HID bulbs in but it's not quite the same. To get real HID, you'll probably have to do a custom retrofit.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

well i got a idea dunno if ur any good in custimizing it tho .... if u go to any junk yard pick up some Lexus ES300 projectors or even the Lexus Is300 fog projectors. you can customize them to fit ur headlight and i will promise they will be the best looking headlight out there. and if u wanna step it up a notch go to Exterior HID and get you some REAL L.E.D Hid's  be unique and turn heads !!! 

:fluffy:  :fluffy:

Genuis? no no just very smart haha


----------



## randyserria25 (Aug 31, 2010)

*hids in projectors*

will b13 10000k hids fit in the projectors that i can get for my 2010 nissan sentra


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

damn i wasnt counting on that question haha honestly i wouldnt know ... i highly doubt it but .. you see that why u 1st get ur headlights then get ur Hid's


----------

